# HEAT vs. Wizards



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can the HEAT continue their win streak to 3 games? The Wizards come to Miami playing .500 ball, led by a blazing hot Caron Butler. The HEAT have their answer, Dwyane Wade, averaging over 32 ppg over the last 3 games. Will Riley continue to run-n-gun against the Wizards?

Thursday, 8:00ET


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It seems like forever since our last home game. Should be fun. Its our 1st throwback game so we'll have our uniforms from the inaugural season.










Minus the short shorts ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

CB4's are monster now...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeh, Caron is a beast these days. Wish he still played for us 

Dorell has his work cut out for him against the Wiz. If he can play competitive, itll go a long way to gettin us a win. DWade will drop 40 

Im pumped about the old school jersey also, be nice to see that bad boy out on the hardwood again!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HEAT 92-80

Wade scores 36.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.miamihoopsgear.com/miami/


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think the names/numbers look right...they're using the darker red that we changed to this offseason, maybe that's what it is.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm going to love seeing those old jerseys coming out again. If Dorell plays a good game for us, that'll be such a help on the day, and I hope Wade can continue his scoring run, and get 40+.
I call it Heat win, 102-96.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ya they dont look the same


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I preferred the old red, the brighter one. Its all good though. Miami has the best uniforms in the NBA at the moment, no other uni looks as crisp and nice - except maybe Denvers.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol thats all photoshopped on


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow your right...and really badly too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *WILLIAMS TO PLAY*
> 
> Williams said he plans to play tonight against Washington after sitting out two games with a sprained right ankle. Second-year guard Chris Quinn played well filling in for Williams.
> 
> "He's solid," Wade said of Quinn. "He's been like that ever since I've known him, going back to his freshman year at Notre Dame when [Marquette] played him. He's not going to get shaken by anything."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flspheatnotes13sbdec13,0,5897531.story

It'll be interesting to see who Riley will start at PG.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn...don't fix what's not broken


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

sknydave said:


> lol thats all photoshopped on


The 33 of Mourning's on the front looks off.
And we should play Quinn, he's working for us, there's no point chopping and changing now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

play quinn till he has atleast 2 or 3 straight games of little to no production, then bring back jwill.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Something is actually working this year. Nothing should be changed


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, plus, Riley is pretty intent on limiting the time for people coming back from injuries. Chris Quinn it is.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Quinn has absolutely earned the right to start again. And I love the throwbacks. But I actually prefer the darker red.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I probably wont be able to watch the game today guys, so ill just say good luck to the Heat and hope we continue our good play against the Wiz. 

Lets go for 3 in a row!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill is starting tonight per Riley's pregame press conference.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill starting...and those throwbacks look nice - sure as hell beat the Floridians BS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the jumper. Good to see early on.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I love these throwback uniforms......


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need Zo in there so we have some post-defense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD is on fire from the wing tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo is in, let the defensice intensity begin.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

These should be our normal jerseys!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ugh, down 24-11.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible start. Just no energy at all.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no offense so far


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

THANK YOU REGGIE MILLER! He was just saying how we need to play Quinn, DQ, and Dorell more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-16 Wizards at the end of 1

All that energy and intensity we played with in Pheonix is gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn is so solid.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is going to be a long game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ, Quinn and Dorell ae all out there right now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The best 12 year old in the NBA! Chris Quinn for Three!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn=Beast. But who put vodka in the gatorade cooler? :curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Quinn has earned his time....nice to see, and he has worked for all his success

he is playing great basketball right now.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Ricky Buckets is heating up


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Chris Quinn dials up again from down town!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They arent missing anything.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> They arent missing anything.


Yeah. It's getting freaking ridiculous. At some point, they'll stop hitting...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is struggling on defense. He cant guard Blatche.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky and Quinn are carrying us on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Wade to UD.

Lead down to 10. Now we need D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky with the sweet layup. Lead down to 8.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quinn? Ricky?

That you all...?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where'd all of the energy come from? I guess Quinn and Ricky didn't go clubbing last night.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Touche.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Watching Stevens torch us makes me remember why I want us to move to rebuilding mode.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Stevenson shot almost touched the ceiling yet it still went in.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh jeez, D. Wade was slow getting up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What the hell? First the foul called on Wade for the incidental contact on the block. Then Wade gets called for travelling when JAmison undercuts Wade and Wade only takes 1 step?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Watching Stevens torch us makes me remember why I want us to move to rebuilding mode.


More like why we need James Posey to rough people up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Very lame. Having Stevenson just go crazy, that is. Although with the amount of times we've beaten Washington, I suppose we're do to have some random scrub torch us. Look at Stevenson's stats on the year and let me know what you think of our luck. http://www.nba.com/playerfile/deshawn_stevenson/index.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two wide open missed layups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade.

He doesnt look right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is ugly. We're back to playing stupid basketball.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Heat is done. Good luck next year.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Sloppy plays after sloppy plays by Miami before the timeout. 

Man, looks like Miami doesn't even care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn needs to start. JWill is giving us nothing. And this isnt the 1st night this is happenning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-70 Wizards at the end of 3

Horrible 3rd qtr. We were playing well to begin it, only to lose all momentum and give up a 12-0 run.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I guess JWill will get moved if he keeps this up. Thankfully, he's basically got the largest expiring out there. Kwame's got a 300k larger contract I think, but he's certainly movable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet another different lineup used this year by Riley. Seems to be one every game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> The Heat is done. Good luck next year.


I would edit this for trolling, but it's one of the funniest knee-jerk reactions I've ever seen. Especially when we're coming back in this game, and coming off a two game win streak vs. Phoenix and LAC. So I'll just laugh at it :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 9 now. Still have a chance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they hit a 3 every time we get to 10 or 9.

Nice pass by Luke to Zo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 by UD!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Luke needs to hit those.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Luke is playing smart basketball, but he is damn slow

and it looks like Wright got on Riley's bad side again for some reason


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many horrible turnovers tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> More like why we need James Posey to rough people up.


Do you realize that Arison could go hungry trying to pay for that?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...songalia just stole it from Wade

not good.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Careless turnover by WAde. This is unbelievable. The game is right there for the taking and we're giving the ball away.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We're in self-destruction mode now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice move by UD. 

Now lets not give up any rebounds!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Jamison. Struggling all night yet makes that 10 ft hook shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 wide open 3's missed by Jackson.

And Stevenson makes another!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We should not be playing Luke Jackson right now...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh, and Deshawn Stevenson needs to make one more 3 in order to tie his career high in points :banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We should not be playing Luke Jackson right now...


Riley's rotations this year have been pretty bad.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Riley's rotations this year have been pretty bad.


How about a Quinn-Wade-Ricky-UD-Shaq lineup? What's so wrong with that?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never seen the Heat play such a pathetic game in my life. That was just despicable... seriously, you could say they didn't even throw in the towel, because there wasn't even a towel to throw in. I don't understand how you can beat a great Suns team on the road on a back-to-back, but you can't beat the Wizards on your own floor after several days of rest!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, Chris Quinn


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

why was there a love fest for Luke Jackson? he keeps getting cut by teams because he sux yet Reggie and the other guy made it seem like he was freakin Kapono


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> why was there a love fest for Luke Jackson? he keeps getting cut by teams because he sux yet Reggie and the other guy made it seem like he was freakin Kapono


I don't know, but he screwed up our comeback. Maybe because he's got great hair? :whoknows:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hate to bring bad news...

But remember Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley along with Bayliss and Kevin Love are coming up in the draft.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Yet another different lineup used this year by Riley. Seems to be one every game.



Watch Wade come off the bench now or Shaq even lol. I wouldn't be shocked at this rate if Shaq came off the bench.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Watch Wade come off the bench now or Shaq even lol. I wouldn't be shocked at this rate if Shaq came off the bench.


Riley said about 2 weeks ago he wouldn't do that. So I doubt he does.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Careless turnover by WAde. This is unbelievable. The game is right there for the taking and we're giving the ball away.


was never there for the taking. this team plays with no passion. none of them even seem to care. we got beat in the hustle department for 48 minutes tonight. And the worst part about that, Wade is the leader of that pack. How many more careless turnovers, are we gonna see from him. Get your head in the f'ing game son.

And why the hell did Jason Williams start over Chris Quinn. Why go away from what's working. The incompetence Riley is showing is getting really old.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> was never there for the taking. this team plays with no passion. none of them even seem to care. we got beat in the hustle department for 48 minutes tonight. And the worst part about that, Wade is the leader of that pack. How many more careless turnovers, are we gonna see from him. Get your head in the f'ing game son.
> 
> And why the hell did Jason Williams start over Chris Quinn. Why go away from what's working. The incompetence Riley is showing is getting really old.


JWill should've started. That's not incompetence at all. 

I didn't like playing Jackson though in the 4th. Too much too soon.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> JWill should've started. That's not incompetence at all.


Really? I was under the impression that it was a good idea to start your best players, yet Davis and Quinn come off the bench, even though they play more minutes than the starters. Makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Ergh, that was horrible.
Why did JWill start? Surely Quinn deserved to stay in.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Quinn deserved to start. The team just flat-out plays better with him at the point. Quinn single-handedly kept the game from becoming a blowout in the 2nd half.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I couldn't watch the game. Can anybody tell me what was wrong with the Heat? I mean, what were like the five main factors for the loss? Why did Wade only score 17 points and what happened to Dorell? And do you think this was just a fluke after two good games and that they'll play well again versus Indiana?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> I couldn't watch the game. Can anybody tell me what was wrong with the Heat? I mean, what were like the five main factors for the loss? Why did Wade only score 17 points and what happened to Dorell? And do you think this was just a fluke after two good games and that they'll play well again versus Indiana?


Maybe the fluke was the two good games in a row because we reverted right back to how we've been playing all season last night. They got out hustled, made dumb turnover after dumb turnover, and played flat. When you're 9 games under, theres just no reason to come out and play the way they did last night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I couldn't watch the game. Can anybody tell me what was wrong with the Heat? I mean, what were like the five main factors for the loss? Why did Wade only score 17 points and what happened to Dorell? And do you think this was just a fluke after two good games and that they'll play well again versus Indiana?


There aren't really 5 reasons. There's one big reason. As W2S said, lack of effort. 
Our team isn't playing hard for a reason, and I think that reason could indeed be Coach. What else could it be honestly?
Shaq's always been sort of lazy, but the rest of this team there's no excuse for it. Especially Wade of all people. He appeared to be the least interested of the team last night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, ok, perhaps my thread WAS a jinx. My bad...

Getting back to the game - I blame this one on Riles. What is he thinking? Why go away from whats working? We won against one of the best teams in the NBA with a 7 man rotation...why would you go and screw that chemistry? Why the HELL would you play Luke Jackson, a guy who just joined the team, 15 minutes - including the last quarter - when he wasnt hitting from the outside - when Dorell Wright whose been in the system 4 years and waited for his opportunity has to sit. The guy dropped 16 and 12 in his last game, and now you play him 11 minutes? Makes absolutely no sense. Dorell must wonder when the hell he can get out from under Riles vice like grip on his gonads.

I understand getting JWill out on the court, but he didnt deserve to start this game. We win 2 games in a row with Quinn starting - mess with the chemistry - and now we lose big at home to a team we should be punishing. JWill should be a backup until he finds his game again, simple as that.

Riles - play the guys that deserve to play.

Quinn/JWill
Wade/Davis/Cook
Wright/Davis
Haslem/Wright
O'Neal/Mourning

Everyone else is not worth a minute on the court. Jesus, its almost like Riles is tanking this year - unintentionally...thats how bad hes been.


----------

